# All Network apps work, but cant order PPV??



## Mickstix (Feb 13, 2008)

I've been searching for a solution to this problem but havent found one yet.. Here's the deal. I recently replaced a HR21-700 DVR (due to the HDD going bad) and before I did, "everything" worked fine. But now that I've hooked up the new DVR (*HR22-100*) it wont let me purchase movies from the remote.. The TVApps work fine, the Network Services connect and work fine, all tests for network and internet show connected, etc.. Problem is, I downloaded a couple of cinema movies from VOD, but when I try to watch (pay) for them, it starts playing the movie but a box opens and says I need to call or log on to DTV, to purchase the movie, and it shows an *extension 781*.. Anyone heard of that extension or know how to solve the problem? Here's my setup: The HR22 is connected to the internet via a Linksys WGA600n (wireless gaming adapter) and Dlink 628 router (DNS Relay is "unchecked") and all settings on the router and DVR are set to "auto config".. I've also tried rebooting the router and reciever numberous times.. From reading other threads Im thinking my reciever may not be "calling back" when it needs to? But that's just a guess.. Thanks for any help or ideas..


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

I could be wrong but I thought PPV and other purchases thru the receiver still use the phone line. Do you have a working phone line attached to this receiver?


----------



## scb2k (Sep 22, 2007)

Mickstix - Call DTV tech support, apparently they need to enable a feature "impulse pay per view" (IPPV) via the Internet instead of via the telephone line..

http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaypost?postID=10624959

@ Chuck W

Not necessarily. If the receiver is connected to the internet, then a phone line is not needed.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

An HR22 connected to the internet will work just fine for ordering PPV.

You need to make sure the DVR has a valid connection to the internet.


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

If Parental locks are enabled, there's a Spending Limit. IIRC, the default is $10.00


----------



## Mickstix (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the replies!!
*scb2k*: I'll call tech support and see if they have the IPPV set to phone instead of internet!! 
*jdspencer*: I've got the internet (comcast-cable-broadband) connected to the DVR, and can use all the internet apps and features except ordering/paying for movies.. (all tests/info screens also confirm internet/network is connected, as well as "Networking Services")
*armchair*: We dont have any parental locks enabled, but I think the spending limit is showing $10.00 (is there anyway to change or up the limit, incase that's the cause?) 
Also, one more thing that could or couldnt be related.. When Im in the setup section, on the info/test screen, all the info looks fine except for my "zipcode" it still shows 00000?? Is there somewhere I can go to set that? I've set it in the "apps" and also in the "active" screen, but it doesnt show up on the setup/info area.. Just wondering if that could be a problem? Thanks again for the help!!


----------



## armchair (Jul 27, 2009)

As far as the Spending Limits, yes; I think you have to enter or create a PIN to edit parental settings. IIRC, if parental locks are disabled, there is no spending limit. I have not verified this since I haven't purchased any PPV.

I wouldn't worry about the zip code. It's used to generate the initial dish settings for your location.


----------



## Mickstix (Feb 13, 2008)

OK thanks!


----------



## Mickstix (Feb 13, 2008)

scb2k nailed it! Called tech support and had them turn on the IPPV via the internet, (and do a callback) and all is good once again!!! Thanks!!!


----------

